# New Moboot Help Installing...



## fullmaster (Aug 27, 2011)

HEY LOADED MY THE moboot zip to my sd card and went into clockwork recovery and tried to update the .zip... but it says installing... then aborted installation

what am i doing wrong?

how would i install the new moboot from CWM?


----------



## SilentAce07 (Sep 8, 2011)

Don't think you can. Use the acmeinstaller the same way you install android the first time.

Sent from my DROIDX using Tapatalk


----------



## Warus (Aug 22, 2011)

I havent tried if yet, but I thought we should select install from zip on sd card, not the update from zip selection.

Anyone know for sure if igcan be updated from within clockwork or not?


----------



## omegastar (Oct 19, 2011)

No moboot update needs to be installed using acmeinstaller from pc next version will be installable via clockwork.

Put moboot_0.3.4.zip in cminstall folder on root of touchpad
Reboot touchpad when screen goes black right before boot hold up volume and home button until giant white usb icon appears.
Connect to pc via usb then run cmd in windows and go to C:\Program Files\Palm, Inc\ and type novacom boot mem:// < ACMEInstaller hit enter and touch pad should install and reboot


----------



## jcsullins (Sep 27, 2011)

This version is not installable with ClockworkMod.

(original post edited)
http://rootzwiki.com/topic/9315-moboot-034-released-adds-touchpad-4g-support/page__view__findpost__p__225448


----------



## Colchiro (Aug 26, 2011)

Unless you have a 3G/4G TP, there's no benefit from installing it.


----------

